# Piedmont & Salt Fork



## SeaRayder (Jan 6, 2009)

I live in Central Ohio and want to fish Piedmont & Salt Fork next week with my dad in who lives in the area. I have 15' fiberglass bass boat with a kicker motor for trolling. I've heard the water levels are too high to launch at Piedmont - can anyone from the area confirm if the lake is launchable? I've never fished Piedmont before. 

Also any problem launching a Salt Fork? I usually launch from Sugartree. 

Thanks in advance. I want my dad to see a sizable muskie caught since he never has and I was lucky to "catch and release" this one at Alum Creek last week with my 13-year old son who "doesn't like to fish cause dad never catches anything exciting - but now thinks he LIKES THIS KIND OF FISHING." 

http://i894.photobucket.com/albums/ac148/SeaRayder/George-Muskie-6-10-2010-Web-1.jpg

Thanks for everyone's thoughts!


----------



## Muskarp (Feb 5, 2007)

Check this site. I'd say anything over + 2' of summer pool would be tricky, but not impossible.

http://www.lrh-wc.usace.army.mil/wc/distns.htm


----------



## ducky152000 (Jul 20, 2005)

I just launched a 14 ft flatbottom in at the north salem ramp 2 nites ago and i had to push it off because i didnt want my muffler in the water to far I have a 2 wheel drive F-150, If your truck is lifted you should be fine, the water is way over the cement that you walk on to get in your boat, about a foot under water. Piedmont i have no idea.


----------



## OldSchool (Oct 18, 2006)

We launched at Sugartree yesterday. The center divider of the two ramps was completely underwater but the ramp itself was still usable. There was enough room at the top of the ramp to allow you to launch without having to even get your tow vehicle's wheels wet. With a little bit of caution (because of the wooden pilings that are under water) you shoul be fine. 
Good luck on the Musky search... we had one follow a spinnerbait to the boat side but since I wasn't paying attention I pull the spinner out just as Mr. Musky boiled up at it (the water was murky/muddy so it was like he appeared out of no where.)


----------



## ronnie_everett10 (May 20, 2008)

u can launch at piedmont water is up a few feet but its all good!


----------



## SeaRayder (Jan 6, 2009)

Thanks for the feedback so far fellas. I've been boating for many years - but don't want to travel that far and then have problems. The muskie the other day at Alum bit while trolling a gold Hot-N-Tot at 14' in 18' of water. More details can be found here.

http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/showthread.php?p=1031509&posted=1#post1031509

Anyone have luck trolling Tappan for Saugeye? Sorry for so many questions - just new to fishing this region. Will I need muskie spinners for Piedmont or does deep diving crankbait work OK? 

THX!


----------



## fishing_marshall (Jun 12, 2004)

Anybody have a water clarity report for piedmont?


----------



## bassin101 (May 16, 2005)

Went to Salt Fork today 6-12. When I got off the water at Sugartree the water level was just below the concrete pier. Between 8 AM and 3 PM the water went down about 2 inches. Water clarity was stained. No problem launching or loading the boat.


----------



## chopper (May 15, 2004)

I was at Piedmont fri and Sat. The water is 3 1/2 feet above summer pool. The dam is open at 30%. That is all they can open it without flooding down stream. The water at the deep end is not muddy. Its a little dark, but not bad. The shallow end is amazingly not bad either. It is just a little muddy. I could see a lure at about 12-18 inches. They said that the water went down 4 inches in 24 hours. Any more rain and they will have to close the dam again for awhile. It going to take a few weeks to come back to normal. Fishing was so-so at best.


----------



## SeaRayder (Jan 6, 2009)

Thanks for everyone's tips and replies. Hopefully I have something to report from Tuesday and Wednesday if the weather cooperates!


----------



## WoodenShips (Aug 5, 2004)

Fished Piedmont today. Water was very clear at the upper end and a little stained down at the other end. Water level 2 feet high......... still over the Marina ramp walk way .You can get on and off easy with no problem. Only 6 boats on the whole lake that I saw. Watch out for logs! I saw 2 today. 

Didn't catch that many bass 5. We saw 2 very big LAKE SHARKS  by the boat when my son was using a crankbait.


----------

